# Heart Broken!!



## age83 (Jun 5, 2009)

I hate the fact I gotta write this but my time with my best friend has hit the end of the road!! 

Fortunately he is still alive and has a long life ahead of him. He's only 1.5 years old but I have to find him a new home! 

I dont know what to do and unfortunately there isn't much I can do. I got him as a puppy from a shelter at 8 weeks old during my previous relationship. Right after that the relationship ended and me and the pup got into a place that was dog friendly. Things were great the dog learned a lot and became my best friend through all the hard times. I got into a new relationship with an old friend and things took off quickly. I than found out her sever allergic reactions to dogs!! At first it wasn't a problem unless cleaning your place every other day is an issue. But as the relationship got stronger it started to become harder and harder to make her allergies better. I just found out we are expecting a baby by the end of the year and it would be impossible to juggle everything on top of the allergies at the same time. 

I always told myself i would never turn my back on the dog and it seems like thats what I'm doing. Just need to get that off my chest!!

Thanks


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

I would never give up my dog. You took on this responsibility and became it's parent. The dog poses no threat and you've gotten by because you had to clean a little more and maybe wash the dog a little more. Wait until you have 3 kids, that's hectic!!!! I can't believe you're not gonna at least try it.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear this, what ever decision you make, I hope it is what is best for your family.


----------



## hmlykins (May 15, 2009)

I would not get rid of my dog because of allergies. My husband has allergies and pet dander seems to make his worse. He went to the Dr and they put him on allegra..


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

You guys can't pretend to know their full situation though....


----------



## age83 (Jun 5, 2009)

First this is something i dont want to do so get that straight! cleaning and bathing isnt an issue or was it ever a hectic situation for me. you clearly dont have allergies an probably live alone. the dog doesnt pose a threat your right. but tell that to somebody who is severly allergic to dogs and even cats an let them tell you the threat it poses! 3 kids or 20 kids it will be hectic but when you are faced with "responsibility" maybe you will understand that you will choose your kids over a dog. i really wish i never had to get rid of him. Since im "not gonna atleast try" i minus well just take him to a high kill shelter while im at it!! know what your talkin about before you open your mouth.


----------



## hmlykins (May 15, 2009)

I didn't say I know their situation. What I said was...well it's up there 

I have the same issue here, was not giving up Jada for it though..but that is me.


----------



## age83 (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks shes got heart!! i am making sure he goes to a great home. I'm really trying to get him with someone who i know so i can keep in touch with him.


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

My wifes allergic to dogs, we've been married 12 years. You adjust. Life just gets a little tougher is all. I've had dogs before her and she new that going in. You posted on here for sympathy and I gave you none, now you snap back. Cur of the human variety


----------



## age83 (Jun 5, 2009)

We tried all the medications. it works for a little bit until asthma kicks in. when a lady is pregnant with a baby and having severe allergic reactions followed by asthma attacks.... do you let a pregnant women suffer to keep a dog?? i have allergies too. doesnt mean that my allergies are the same as the next persons allergies. 

sorry to hear your husband suffers from dog allergies, he is fortunate that a little pill helps his. for some with more severe it's a different story!!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Actually many of US have 3 or more children and several dogs and cats.
I myself have all OF the above including asthma & allergies !
So yes there are those who do know what you are talking about and live 
with it everyday. I myself would not change anything at all or get rid of 
any of my animals because of children being born or allergies that can be 
controled. 
Just as members here need to understand some people just don't have the 
patience or mind set to take on these responsibilities nor do they think them
through before accepting them. 
You have to remember that they also love their dogs and voice their opinions 
for animals that cannot speak for themselves.
I am in no way judging you, and the position you are taking re-homing your 4 legged companion who stood by your side when your
life wasn't in its best. 
There are remedies out there to help control allergies even in natural forms.

I wish you the best of luck in your decision


----------



## age83 (Jun 5, 2009)

Im not lookin for sympathy at all!!! I dont know anyone here to look for it. Its a forum i posted an issue that im going through. Like i said before, you open your mouth an assume you know all just because your wife of 12 years sneezes around dogs every now and again because you love your dogs so much doesnt make your situation the same as mine.


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

You gotta do what you gotta do. It's not like your taking it to the pound/shelter.... You're trying to get the dog to where you can still keep up with it just outta your home..That way things will settle down a bit, Allegies and whatnot. Anyways...Sorry you had to come to that decision and good luck on rehoming the dog


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Oh I also have a great book that helped me with my asthma ..... if you would like I can get then name of it when I get home and post it to you profile. She can use it even if you do not keep the dog to better her health and control her asthma. Its worked wonders for me.


----------



## age83 (Jun 5, 2009)

Thansk for the comments! My apologies if it came across looking for sympathy. Trying to do the right thing here for the dog and my personal business. If you can post that i'd appreciate it


----------



## pittybull01 (Dec 2, 2009)

you gotta do what you for your dog, wife, or kids. good luck with that.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Do what you feel is best for you and your family.Good luck!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

age83 said:


> Thansk for the comments! My apologies if it came across looking for sympathy. Trying to do the right thing here for the dog and my personal business. If you can post that i'd appreciate it


Don't worry about it, We know its difficult to choose whats best when you love both dearly. There's also nothing wrong with seeking or giving a little sympathy. We are human and sometimes we need to remember that.
We all struggle daily with decisions that others may not deem relevant.
I sincerely hope you do find a plausible solution to this situation.
Sorry that some of us including myself are a bit touchy about some re-homing 
situations I hope you understand.

Soon as I get home I will post the book and will pray it helps as it did me when I thought there was just no hope. Its was given to me after I was critically stricken to the point of constant hospitalization, ER visits, having my face constantly glued to a nebulizer or the pump it was horrible. A change in diet and some vitamins, air cleaners and chemical free cleaning products helped me by far. Unfortunately I'm not taking such great care now lol.

But anyway ... I wish you guys the healthiest pregnancy ever .....


----------



## age83 (Jun 5, 2009)

> Sorry that some of us including myself are a bit touchy about some re-homing
> situations I hope you understand.


I am no different! I did everything in my power to find homes for me and my dog and was and still am against rehoming the breed. Thats why I'm rehoming to close friends or family. I didnt say this but i will always be in the dogs life he'll just be living with someone who i know and trust will be what the dog and the breed needs!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

this is just my personal opinion... for what it's worth... I'm not going to sugar coat anything because these are my own personal morals... You made the decision to get a dog, you made the decision to create a new relationship with someone, you made the decision to have a child... so now... since you couldn't make the right decisions to benefit your animal must get bounced to another home. You're being selfish, and judging by your entire story you are a selfish person. You want to throw out these big words like "responsibility" sir, when in fact you have no idea what the definition of that word means. I hope for your new child's sake you learn about it, but that's something that comes with maturity and time. You're selfish.

EDIT: you should check into the Adopt-a-bulls section here on GP


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> this is just my personal opinion... for what it's worth... I'm not going to sugar coat anything because these are my own personal morals... You made the decision to get a dog, you made the decision to create a new relationship with someone, you made the decision to have a child... so now... since you couldn't make the right decisions to benefit your animal must get bounced to another home. You're being selfish, and judging by your entire story you are a selfish person. You want to throw out these big words like "responsibility" sir, when in fact you have no idea what the definition of that word means. I hope for your new child's sake you learn about it, but that's something that comes with maturity and time. You're selfish.
> 
> EDIT: you should check into the Adopt-a-bulls section here on GP


 :goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost: x10!


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> this is just my personal opinion... for what it's worth... I'm not going to sugar coat anything because these are my own personal morals... You made the decision to get a dog, you made the decision to create a new relationship with someone, you made the decision to have a child... so now... since you couldn't make the right decisions to benefit your animal must get bounced to another home. You're being selfish, and judging by your entire story you are a selfish person. You want to throw out these big words like "responsibility" sir, when in fact you have no idea what the definition of that word means. I hope for your new child's sake you learn about it, but that's something that comes with maturity and time. You're selfish.
> 
> EDIT: you should check into the Adopt-a-bulls section here on GP


That was pretty much what I was trying to say earlier , but I always come out looking mean.:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

There were things in this book I learned and helped me lots. Not saying it will help her but I hope it does. Takes time ...

Reversing Asthma: Breathe Easier with This Revolutionary New Program

Amazon.com: Reversing Asthma: Breathe Easier with This Revolutionary New Program (9780446673631): Richard N. Firshein D.O.: Books


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

only you walk in your shoes and pay your bills...it must be a heart wrenching decision to consider and come to and then have to go through. hang in there.


----------



## erik (Dec 8, 2009)

build a doghouse and put him outside.. it won't kill em. if u have a yard


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

now to me that's even worse you would rather the dog have to stay outside 24/7 with no contact with the human family and just be looked over to me your making the right decision if you can't give the dog the same amount of attention and treat the dog as part of the family then yes it does need to go to a home where it can get what it needs I'm sorry I'm just not one for throwing a dog in the back yard to live and be lonely with no attention just so some people won't judge you and look down on you for doing what's right for your human family and ultimately what's right for the dog in the long run.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

My dogs live most of their lives out doors. There is nothing wrong with that as long as you exercise them and spend some play time with the dogs. 

As far as the people giving this person a hard time....MIND your manners.
People come first!
Dogs are dogs.
I wouldn't have dated a person allergic to animals but that is my prerogative.

Family comes first and from the sounds of it this person is already set on giving the dog up. Dont bust chops....either help find the dog a home or stay out of it.


----------



## thrbeingcool (Mar 23, 2010)

have you considered making either the entire upstairs of your house, or just your bedroom dog free? i have severe allergies as well, but i learned to cope. it's definitely the worst time of year for allergies so maybe it just seems unbearable at this time, but things will die down soon. all of the pollen outside, and extra shedding since it's spring make things much worse than normal. we only let our dog lay in our bed on his own blanket that i wash frequently, and he sleeps on our bedroom floor in his own doggy bed. but you could just keep him out of the bedroom and off the furniture altogether. we also bought a furminator to use after his baths to remove his undercoat, which helps a lot with shedding around the house. i also used to get allergy shots which helped a lot when i was younger, my dog allergies seemed to just about disappear, but after several years the shots wore off. that may not be the case for everyone, they just didn't stick for me.


----------



## PitbullOutlaw (Dec 16, 2009)

age83 said:


> We tried all the medications. it works for a little bit until asthma kicks in. when a lady is pregnant with a baby and having severe allergic reactions followed by asthma attacks.... do you let a pregnant women suffer to keep a dog?? i have allergies too. doesnt mean that my allergies are the same as the next persons allergies.
> 
> sorry to hear your husband suffers from dog allergies, he is fortunate that a little pill helps his. for some with more severe it's a different story!!


This is a very touchy subject but I can say this, only you know what you can handle because only you are going to be handling it. If you feel that it's best to re-home your dog to a family member or close friend rather then throw him/her in a back yard so be it. It's all up to you but I do not believe that giving up your dog is the best option especially the breed that you chose&#8230; And I do have a question for you, while growing up as a child your allergies must have been just as bad all the time? You're talking about severe allergies and that is too much to handle now with the extra responsibilities, then you should of known then before making this big decision and especially with this breed&#8230; I do not want you to feel that I am bashing you or anything I am just stating the obvious what ppl call common since. I hope it all goes well for you&#8230;. wish you the best with this.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

I just wanted to clairify what I meant I too have dogs that spend most thier lives outside too but they get the same amound of attention as the inside dogs and are not neglected from the sounds of this situation with a new baby coming along and the allergies it doesn't sound like the dog will be getting much attention if left outside. And I agree it sounds like this person mind is made up so help find the dog a home and quit knockin him down doesn't sound like they are gonna change their mind.


----------



## Pitcrew (Jan 19, 2008)

I really and truely wish you the best with your decision. I hope her stuffy nose problem goes away, but don't be surprised if it does not. 
Pregnancy stimulates increased blood volume in the nose that MAKES a ladies nose ALL stuffed up. I had this problem with ONE of my kids and did NOT have it with the other 2 babies. I literally thought I was dying LOL.
It is very common and MIGHT be helped with steam and or saline mists.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

I honestly dont know why people freak out when you put family first.. I believe in pets being family members but if **** happens that you cant control or resolve thats what happens.. now if you were here pawning your dog off or didnt care where you placed it then yea Id have a problem but if your a responsible owner and find an excellent home that would care and spoil like you would then what is it?? Dogs adapt.. Placing a senior is just wrong but again.. dogs adapt, and things happen.. If they couldnt adapt, rescue would be useless. good luck


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I am allergic to dogs & would never expect my husband to get rid of our dogs... That's when I discovered Nasonex, Free & Clear Detergent & keeping the dogs out of specific areas.

Even if I were expecting - that's what makes life interesting & life. Sounds like you guys have it good - keep the boy/girl


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> this is just my personal opinion... for what it's worth... I'm not going to sugar coat anything because these are my own personal morals... You made the decision to get a dog, you made the decision to create a new relationship with someone, you made the decision to have a child... so now... since you couldn't make the right decisions to benefit your animal must get bounced to another home. You're being selfish, and judging by your entire story you are a selfish person. You want to throw out these big words like "responsibility" sir, when in fact you have no idea what the definition of that word means. I hope for your new child's sake you learn about it, but that's something that comes with maturity and time. You're selfish.
> 
> EDIT: you should check into the Adopt-a-bulls section here on GP


:goodpost::goodpost::clap::clap:


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

age83 said:


> We tried all the medications. it works for a little bit until asthma kicks in. when a lady is pregnant with a baby and having severe allergic reactions followed by asthma attacks.... do you let a pregnant women suffer to keep a dog?? i have allergies too. doesnt mean that my allergies are the same as the next persons allergies.
> 
> sorry to hear your husband suffers from dog allergies, he is fortunate that a little pill helps his. for some with more severe it's a different story!!


What will she do during pollen season, mold & mildew. Most ppl suffer with Allergies, like myself & my brother has asthma & played baseball. He had Terrible asthma, on a nebulizer & inhalants - now is 21. But he loved baseball so much he pushed through it. Allergies & asthma will be triggered no matter what - try to consider other options...


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

sorry didnt go through this whole thread so forgive me if this was already asked. did you try talking to your family doctor about this. my wife use to have severe allergies to dog and cat fur but now she has managed to get over it. some people are fortunate enough to build a tolerance to the allergic effects with time. your doctor may also be able to perscribe something like ventalin or some sort of bronchular dialater (hope i spelled that right lol). these things might help you guys out. hope that helps


----------

